# Logo



## Ju02 (22. August 2004)

Hi Leute (lange nicht mehr gemeldet)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:Ich komme einfach auf keine gute Idee für ein Logo.
Ich will nicht,dass ihr mir jetzt eins macht,sondern mich ein bisschen inszpiriert.
Die Situation ist folgende: Ich bin ein Deejay und bräuchte zur besseren "Vermarktung" ein ausgefallenes oder einfach gut aussehendes Logo.
Hätte vielleicht jemand eine Idee ?Ich würde das Logo schon gerne mit Deejaying und meinem Namen "BTB" in Verbindung bringen.

Danke für die Vorschläge


----------



## Jens B. (22. August 2004)

Moin!

Ich hab mich mal kurz rangesetzt und es ist das herausgekommen. Da du ja DJ bist hab ich mir gedacht, so ein "Schallplatten-Abspielgerät" wäre passend. Ich weis nicht wie man das "in der Szene" so nennt  

Ich habe das C4D-File gespeichert, falls du damit etwas anfangen kannst / willst.

Mfg
loeff


----------



## ShadowMan (22. August 2004)

Hi ihr beiden!

Das Logo an sich sieht echt nicht schlecht aus, aber ein paar kleinere Details wären sicherlich nicht schlecht und würden sehr zu Erkennbarkeit betragen. Des weiteren sollten Logos keinesfalls in Cinema4d erstellt werden.
Besser wäre da ein Vektorprogramm oder Photoshop.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Systemofadown (22. August 2004)

Sodele 

Ich habe mich mal kurz 3 min hingesetz und auch mal was auf die schnelle gezaubert.

Ich finde für die Zeit die ich benötigt habe is es ziemlich gut geworden.

MFG Das System mit dem N und M Fehler ;-)


----------



## Jens B. (22. August 2004)

Er wollte doch nur einen Vorschlag? Dazu ist doch so ein C4D-Bild doch auch geeignet, oder nicht ?


----------



## ShadowMan (22. August 2004)

Das stimmt...wollte nur das er nicht auf "dumme" Gedanken kommt und sowas als Logo nimmt  

War keinesfalls als böse Kritik anzusehen, nicht das wir uns hier falsch verstehn *g*

Manuel ;-]


----------



## Ju02 (23. August 2004)

Wow!

Hätte nich gedacht,dass mir so viele Leute eine Antwort geben,geschweige denn ,dass sich hier noch jemand die Arbeit macht und Arbeiten postet.Ein weiterer Beweis,dass das hier eine verdammt geile Community ist mit verdammt geilen Leuten.

Jetzt ist es nur dumm,dass ich wieder rumörgeln muss :
Ich dachte eher an ein Vektorlogo(hätte mich präzieser ausdrücken müssen!).Es sollte nicht so vollgepackt wirken,jedoch viel aussagen.

Hoffentlich sehen einige Leute die Aufgabe als herausforderung und können mir helfen =).


----------



## ShadowMan (23. August 2004)

Hi Jul!

Klar helfen dir hier alle gern, aber zum Thema Vektorlogo:

Du musst dir dein Logo schon selbst erstellen. Wir können dir nur Tipps geben und ich finde das loeff dir schon einen schönen Ansatz beschrieben hat.

Manuel ;-]


----------



## Digg-R- (23. August 2004)

Hi

Also ich finde die Idee von Loeffellutscher gar nich mal so übel , einen Plattenspieler mit der Schrift zu kombinieren

Nehmen wir nur mal den Spieler mit der Schrift ( ohne den schatten und sonstigen Firlefanz ) , evtl hier und da was geändert (feinheiten, farben)
dann könnt das schon ganz anschaubar sein

=)


----------



## picrasso (5. September 2004)

@ loeffellutscher

"Ich hab mich mal kurz rangesetzt "

Man, loeffellutscher, ich ziehe die Gabel vor dir

SO lass ich mir Vinyl im DJ-Logo gefallen -
ansonsten hat das ja wohl jeder,
in punkto Unterscheidungsfähigkeit also
vielleicht nicht die raffinierteste Idee, oder?


----------

